# Update on our rescue pup Amber



## jujuli (Sep 20, 2012)

I just wanted to share the progress that Amber has made since we adopted her 3 months ago. We were told she was 7 months old when we got her but we suspect she was not that old having met other Vizslas and their owners. She was extremely skinny but now looks so much healthier. She is about 19 inches tall and about almost 16 kg. We asked our vet to try and indicate an age but they said they couldnt do this. I think her weight gain is has been mostly due to the fact that she is now allowed to run and build up some muscle which she was severely lacking. Her legs were like sticks. We live on the Norfolk coast in the UK and have miles and miles of beach and dunes nearly on our doorstep. Amber loves the dunes, climbing hills and running through the long grass, looking for any wildlife. For her first time living in a proper home she has adapted very well - so much so that I have to admit she has a little sleeping space at the end of our bed. She loves her snuggles . We didnt know anything about her background but have discovered that she hates gunshot and fireworks. However, with the help of the thunder vest she is really really confident now on the dunes if she hears gunshot. She was also quite scared of water but as you can see from the picture she loves to have a splash in the water now, although tentatively, but she would never have done this 3 months ago. She has the sweetest nature, she is gentle, loyal and very intelligent. We are so glad she is now in our lives.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Aw, what a lucky (and pretty) little girl!


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

I love your update!!! I'm so happy for you and Amber that you were able to rescue her. Sounds like she is getting the wonderful life that she deserves! Such cute pictures, she's a beauty.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Beautiful girl - so happy she has her forever family!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Great story. Glad the Thundershirt is working for the fear and anxiety issues with Amber.

She looks quite happy in her forever home. Sounds like you have taken to her very well. A member of the family.

RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sounds like the perfect home for her.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

What a beautiful story! I'm so happy for you all. Amber is extremely lucky to have been brought into your family!! I look forward to hearing more stories of Amber! (great name by the way!)


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Wonderful story and it is lovely to hear she has settled so well in her new home and is enjoying life.

That is great news to hear that the thunder vest works. Fireworks cause so much distress.


----------



## jujuli (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you. I really appreciate your comments - and all the advice I have had too! ;D


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Well she is so cute! She sounds like a sweet girl. That is so nice that she is progressing and you all are making things work out for her. I've heard about that thundershirt! Glad it worked!! 

Is that what she is wearing in those pictures? Or where did you get that? It is very much the kind of style I am looking for my boy.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Go you good thing Amber!!!!!

Sounds like one little Amber has wiggled her way under someone's skin in rapid time   I think someone's in love    

I'm really pleased for all of you  My little rescue girl Zsa Zsa has turned out to be so much more than I could ever have imagined. I hope Amber is your Zsa Zsa


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Well done with Amber's progress, she is so lucky to have been rescued by you guys. 

We got Baxter from a breeder in Cromer Norfolk. We live in Ely so not far if you're ever interested in meeting for a play with another V . We camp in Cromer or Sheringham every year!


----------



## jujuli (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you so much. Their energy and love of life is very addictive isnt it. Its given us a new lease of life. Its not been easy all the time as she does get scared of things we dont expect but she is gaining courage all the time and I believe she can get used to new things quite quickly. Having another dog has helped this immensely.

Yes she is wearing the thundershirt in the pics. It has helped her I am sure and perhaps keeps her warmer? She doesnt shiver as much now. Alot of people say how nice it looks. I found mine on Amazon but also at Pets at Home online.

Ozkar your rescue girl sounds amazing. Yes Im definitely obsessed.  

BaxtersMum. Hi. I am in Hemsby and walk all over Winterton dunes. We used to camp in Cromer and often go to Sheringham for walks to see the rhododendrons. There is a lovely hotel with a gorgeous garden that makes lovely cream teas where you can sit outside in the summer. We actually got our cocker spaniel in Ely. Ooh I would love Amber to play with another V. How old is Baxter?


----------

